# Show off your Dapple Grays!



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Please show me your grays!! I'll start by showing you my soon to be gray. :lol:

Her winter coat:









Her summer coat:


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

my girly Bella luna.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's very pretty!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't have a dapple grey, but I have a grey! lol.
Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep the pictures coming, by fave color!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

No recent photos but here are a couple from last fall. These are 18mths old, full draft and half brothers.
First up is "Smelly":








Second is "Stinky" (not dappled right now but probably will be when he sheds out ....photographed after he had just finished a mud bath!!) :








The actually look more like brothers from the front....


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here's my girl Saphira. Probably can't see that dapples too well, as she's still incredibly dark, but she's got them. 
saphirabody.jpg


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Elina wins the prize for the cutest pony ever


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

Becca93 said:


> Elina wins the prize for the cutest pony ever


He realy is sweet as sugar!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Elina, what breed is he? He's absolutely adorable.


----------



## lulushadow (Jul 18, 2009)

*Gypsy*

Here is my TWHBEA mare gypsy on a trail ride.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

The grays are all lovely!!! Dapples or plain grays..all are welcome to post pictures!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dobe went from not very dappled and pretty fugly to very dappled and kinda pretty now he is almost to not very dappled again. He is starting to get too faded to see them on places other than his lower body and hips :?. 
Pictures are in chronological order, oldest to most recent.

3 year old:









4 year old:









5 year old:









6 year old:









7 year old:









And now as an 8 year old (or well, almost ):









Sorry for the picture overload but I do love my boy and am suprised every day at how much he has changed. That and he is 1 of only 2 gray horses that I have ridden in the last 14 years .

This is the other one. She was a little gray mare with the most unusual white patch on her hip. Boy, you wanna talk about a super nice little horse. She had the sweetest disposition and wonderful big flowy gaits.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

The first one is Decebal, a 5 or 6 years old gelding, very light gray with dapples. 







This is Danut (Dany) a 5 years old gelding.







And she is Ordonanta, a 13 years old mare. I just love her color. She was pregnant in the photo.


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> Elina, what breed is he? He's absolutely adorable.


He's a Welsh Mountain


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

He's not really dapple, but his bum is so that counts


----------

